# TD, found your ideal M3/4...



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

TD,

You know you want this car.  Don't know what mileage it has, but everything else looks like what you would want.

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109024


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

That price is way low. It must have either a lot of miles or an accident. Still - sweet car.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

I know, the price is quite low. I remember seeing it advertised before, and it had quite a few miles. I think that is why it is low.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Not bad - TechnoViolet and 5 speed


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Hell yeah. That would have been my first choice color combo/rims/etc and it looks great (although I am also suspicious about the price). But used buyers can't be picky about color or they'll be waiting a long time for a car.

After all I've put into my car, I'm stuck with it for a long time. And I can't see having two.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hard for me to tell in that pic, but does that car not have a sunroof?


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

I know you've said before that you're stuck with your cosmos M3/4 for a long time, so I just wanted to tease you with this techno violet.  Like I said before, I think this car just has high mileage, and thus the price.

Any way, here's another teaser. If you were seriously looking into one, this would be the perfect one. 98 M3/4, techno, 26K miles, one owner!! Asking $28.5K though...
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...&advcd_on=y&doors=4&fuel=&color=&cardist=1940

scottn2retro,
It's hard to tell from this angle whether it has a sunroof or not. Looks like it doesn't, but the odds are it sure does. Otherwise, it would be one RARE SEDAN with no sunroof.


----------

